# What do you think is the most fun to watch mantis?



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

Well? Sorry, no scientific names.


----------



## AFK (Jul 13, 2007)

other


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 13, 2007)

Phyllocrania`s and Psuedempusa`s are really funny, thier both stubbern and want let u pick them up, plus my Psuedempusa`s are mental when u open the lid


----------



## Ian (Jul 13, 2007)

> Well? Sorry, no scientific names.


You really should be promoting the use of scienfitic names, it is much more accurate, and a lot easier to comprehend.


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

> > Well? Sorry, no scientific names.
> 
> 
> You really should be promoting the use of scienfitic names, it is much more accurate, and a lot easier to comprehend.


Sure, I would be promoting it, but I don't know all of them. As an entomologist, I know it might sound silly. But I don't. Not since my college days anyway. I've been picking up things here and there, but it would sound kind of silly to hear Idolomantis Diabolica, followed by Chinese.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 13, 2007)

Other, i luv the way my .. viresens wave their antenna at me :lol: , and they can run soooooooooooooo fast


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2007)

None of those.


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

> None of those.


Just select other, and tell.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 13, 2007)

> > None of those.
> 
> 
> Just select other, and tell.


maybe he doesn't want to

maybe it's a secret


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

> > > None of those.
> >
> >
> > Just select other, and tell.
> ...


Then why would he post. Oh yeah :twisted:


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 13, 2007)

P.W's are awsome because of their mantis dance  



> both stubbern and want let u pick them up, plus my Psuedempusa`s are mental when u open the lid


truer words have not been spoken pps are mental, stuburn, grumpy and back flip like no tomorrow...oh and




is always interesting XD


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice picture!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2007)

> > > None of those.
> >
> >
> > Just select other, and tell.
> ...


Thats it! Rick created a mantis in his secret layer! It must be so perfect it understands english. It does flips, rolls over, and even cleans up after itself. Its so obedient that it doesn't need a cage!

I call first bids on ooths, $200.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

I somtimes wonder where your mind wonders :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 13, 2007)

> > > > None of those.
> > >
> > >
> > > Just select other, and tell.
> ...


you think he would sell such a thing for a mere 200 dollars?

i bid $1000!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 13, 2007)

What if only Rick can command it??


----------



## colddigger (Jul 13, 2007)

> What if only Rick can command it??


i don't care, i just want


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

Then Rick is the ownsor you haven't figured that out yet :roll: :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 13, 2007)

naw, Rick would just have the ability to control it, i legally would own it...

i suppose i could always just keep it in a steel cage


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 14, 2007)

Woops forgot some, how could i?

Popa spurca`s and P.W`s are funny as well,

BTW Randy, that eye patch on the under wing, is it reflective, like silvery?

And flower mantids dance is probably the funniest mantis behaviour, though i saw my c.humaris do a similar thing this morning!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-7VssWtSlE


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 14, 2007)

:lol: shaking that


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 14, 2007)

morph your right it is reflective...i have a male with much bluer wings but i only see them when he flys


----------



## Kriss (Jul 14, 2007)

I have some _Hymenopus coronatus_ females which are quite active and often walk around their enclosure and the males look great when they fly around my bug room.

They are probably my fav just to watch.


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Jul 17, 2007)

> I have some _Hymenopus coronatus_ females which are quite active and often walk around their enclosure and the males look great when they fly around my bug room.They are probably my fav just to watch.


got a bug room huh? you should share pics! Ive always wanted to do somthing like this. and now back to topic-


----------



## Kriss (Jul 18, 2007)

You right I should start posting pics.....now all I need is a camera LOL.


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I picked other because the only ones I have personally been able to watch so far my rathering boring religiosas


----------



## ramantis (Aug 10, 2007)

Phyllocrania Paradoxa...........The Ghost is the most fun to watch.


----------

